# Healthy behavior while playing budgie sounds?



## ApolloTheBudgie

First off, I'm new to these forums so if this post is in the wrong place then I apologize!

Secondly, I recently got a new budgie and, as to be expected, the move was very discomforting to him. At first he wouldn't move from one perch so I started playing some relaxing music and covered most of his cage (all but the front and one side). Eventually I caught him eating but my presence spooked him back to the perch he wouldn't move from.

So my next idea was to try playing budgie sounds to see if it would remind him of home and make him feel more comfortable.

As soon as I started the first video he became very alert. After a minute or so he started chirping (a simple -brrr- chirp, it sounded pretty common). After a few videos And occasional chirping he flew to another perch and started looking around.

I shut the video off and for a few minutes he would "vibrate" his feathers quickly. Now he's on the new perch and isn't moving from it, but the bird sounds sort of made him seem more comfortable? But it also seemed like he was trying to find the other birds which I worry about.

Does his reaction to the bird sounds seem healthy and could I keep playing them? Or would it be better to keep them turned off?

Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Congratulations on your new budgie. What is his name?

Your budgie needs a minimum of two weeks to start to become comfortable in his new environment.

I would not recommend playing budgie sounds for him. 
Doing so is making him miss his friends and he will be trying to find the "other" budgies.

Instead, play music for him when you are not with him.
Spend 10-15 minutes three to four times a day sitting next to his cage reading, singing and talking to him. 
This will help him begin to accept you as his new "flock".

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you with us!  You've been given great advice; congratulations on your new budgie and I hope he continues to settle in well!

Meanwhile, be sure to acquaint yourself with the forums by looking through the links provided above, which include most of the many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We'd love to meet your budgie when you get a chance! hoto:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## ApolloTheBudgie

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Talk Budgies
> 
> Congratulations on your new budgie. What is his name?
> 
> Your budgie needs a minimum of two weeks to start to become comfortable in his new environment.
> 
> I would not recommend playing budgie sounds for him.
> Doing so is making him miss his friends and he will be trying to find the "other" budgies.
> 
> Instead, play music for him when you are not with him.
> Spend 10-15 minutes three to four times a day sitting next to his cage reading, singing and talking to him.
> This will help him begin to accept you as his new "flock".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you!

His name is Apollo 

I have been playing music when I'm not home and I've been spending time with him as he settles in. The more time I spend around him the closer he let's me get. He even flew up on a perch that was right next to my hand today (but he was terrified every time I moved my fingers).

I'll read the articles when I get a chance to. I'll keep the budgie sounds off for now, at least until he gets comfortable with me, then maybe I'll try again and see how he reacts.


----------



## Hunterkat

Welcome to the forum! Would love to see pictures of Apollo when you have a chance


----------

